# procelária



## nidia hernandez

amigos hola 
la real academia dice que esta palabra no existe en castellano
y no encuentro su significado en portugues
alguien me ilumina?
algún sinónimo?


----------



## amistad2008

nidia hernandez said:


> amigos hola
> la real academia dice que esta palabra no existe en castellano
> y no encuentro su significado en portugues
> alguien me ilumina?
> algún sinónimo?


 
procelária de _procela_
s. f., 
Ornit., género de aves palmípedes que, aparecendo sobre as ondas, são prenúncio de procela

¿A esto te refieres?


----------



## amistad2008

En el caso de que sea procela

En el DRAE
*procela**.*(Del lat. _procella_).


*1. *f. poét. Borrasca, tormenta.

¿He ayudado?


----------



## nidia hernandez

Amistad hola  si ayudas pero tiene traduccion al espaÑol?
Como lo traduzco?
Pero iluminas bastante 
sol del bueno gracias 
muchas gracias


----------



## amistad2008

¿Cuál es el contexto ?


----------



## nidia hernandez

es lírico de un poema describe alas nido vuelo
pero quisiera saber si hay un equivalente en español o uso esa palabra sin trasladarla...
gracias amistad  
eres de portugal?


----------



## amistad2008

Respondiendo si soy de Portugal: No, estoy en Brasil.

Procelaria
Creo que lo puedes utilizar igual, no estoy segura. 

Pablo Neruda lo menciona>
.... a la luz *procelaria* de la espuma. 

....sostuvo su estructura *procelaria*.

A ver si alguien más te ayuda. 

Sds


----------



## nidia hernandez

ok 
gracias 
lo voy a hacer así
muy amable
thanks


----------



## andre luis

Família Pelecanoididae (Procelárias mergulhadoras) Aqui


----------



## Vanda

Nida, por favor, gostaria de ver a frase toda do poema e de saber de quem é o poema.


----------



## Naticruz

Num dos meus dicionários de Português, o da SLP, é indicado que esta ave, a procelária, é conhecida pelo nome de «Ave-das-tempestades».
Como será, então, o nome espanhol desta ave? Será que tem equivalente?
Cumprimentos


----------



## andre luis

Outros nomes:
_*Procellaria* *aequinoctialis...em inglês:*_
_*White-chinned petrel*_
_*Procellaria conspicillata:*
*Spectatled petrel*
*EM espanhol:*
*Petrel Mentón Blanco Común*
*Aqui*
_


----------



## nidia hernandez

andre luis said:


> Família Pelecanoididae (Procelárias mergulhadoras) Aqui


 
hola andre gracias eres muy amable
te agadezco mucho
un abrazo


----------



## Carfer

Com outro nome em espanhol (_paiño común_)

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=369239


----------

